# Be afwaid! Be vewy, vewy afwaid!



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"P2P file sharing adds a growing quantum percentile to the industries' bottom line over the last 14 years, with a small dip in 2002.

So what's really going on ?

ACTA - the Number of the Beast

Magicians often employ distraction - watch the hand - to fool audiences.

P2P is a distraction.

We've already established the movie industry is seeing cinema attendance rise to numbers above pre-television introduction levels.

We've demonstrated the movie industry is making more money today than it did a decade ago and, contrary to its IPFI, MPAA press statements, economists are aware Hollywood's financial growth has consistently exceeded the real gross domestic product and consumer price index performance - year in year out since the introduction of the Internet.

In other words, if P2P is the magician's hand waving in the air, what's the magician really doing with other hand?

Warner Brothers' Bugs Bunny is the cute little cartoon rabbit that's credited with first uttering the phrase 'Be afwaid, be vewy, vewy afwaid.'

He could have been referring to Warners' future lobbying in combination with the Universal, Vivendi, EMI and the Republican Party to create an international entity so far outside the current legal system that it doesn't need to ask the United Nations or any individual governments permission to do anything it wants.
» Imagine an organisation that can dictate to the customs and excise of every country.
» Imagine an organisation that can demand to look at every file on your laptop or telephone when you exit or enter a country.
» Imagine an organisation that can mandate without search warrant that every packet in and out of your DSL internet connection can be monitored down to the byte level.
» Imagine an organisation so powerful that all of its activities and decisions are decided under a cone of silence no corporation, individual or government can pierce.
» Imagine an organisation that has its own Board of Governors Separate to the United Nations, separate to the World Trade Organisation and certainly not elected by any citizen of any country of the free world.
» Imagine an organisation so powerful that it dictates rules to your government.

Its here, and it's now.

I could continue to give examples. But I won't - please go and read this wikipedia entry for ACTA, and make up your own mind.

This thinking was the basis of facism.

But the National Socialists of 1936 Germany had nothing on these guys.

We should all be afwaid - vewy, vewy afwaid.

The citizens of the world need to say No to ACTA.

Now."
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/20154


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> I work with a company called Perceptric that's involved in collecting statistics on P2P in an attempt to disprove industry claims that P2P is damaging the content Industries livelihood.





> 'Be afwaid! Be vewy, vewy afwaid!'


- first off, i would be suspicious of any company trying to sell me 'research' if they commit the brazen act of attributing this quote to bugs bunny instead of elmer fudd [voiced by arthur q. bryan]

- are there any links to try to sell you on the idea of having this company doing research for your company?

- are there any links to companies who have employed this company for research for references?

- the purported 'company' this information comes from looks more like someone's 'blog' posting than an actual company engaged in research puposes, check it yourself:
http://www.perceptric.com/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks as good as the MAFIAAs' stats to me.

P2P killing the movie industry?

They keep breaking records as far as $ is concerned. $/night $/movie $/quarter $/year.


----------



## WhenToastersFly (Jan 15, 2009)

Elmer Fudd.. not Bugs Bunny!


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I don't know about you guys, but I find P2P to be completely useless for getting movies of any kind of quality. Thing is, even if I did get a movie that I liked via P2P, I ended up buying it on DVD. Something I never would have done if I hadn't downloaded it from P2P in the first place. If you want to examine my use of P2P you would see that it has resulted in sales for the movie industry, not losses.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Lets hope Elmer Fudd doesn't sue.

I personally state Bugs Bunny when referring to Looney tunes cartoons.

Not right, but what I do.

Kind of like asking for a kleenex.


----------

